# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Overseas Adventure Travel (OAT)

## kalypso

Η Overseas Adventure Travel,είναι περισσότερο μία ταξιδιωτική εταιρία παρά μία ναυτιλιακή.Δημιουργήθηκε το 1978 και το 2008 είναι η χρονια που θα γιορτάσει τα 30 χρόνια της στο χώρο των ταξιδίων.Έχουν ταξιδέψει με αυτή πάνω από 60.000 Αμερικανοί ηλικίας άνω των 50.Γίνονται ταξίδια σε όλο τον κόσμο και η διαφορά με άλλες εταιρίες που διοργανώνουν κρουαζιέρες,είναι ότι δεν περιορίζονται μόνο στα παραθαλάσσια μέρη και αξιοθέατα των χωρών,αλλά τα ταξίδια περιλαμβάνουν εξορμήσεις και διαμονές σε ορεινές τοποθεσίες και επισκέψεις στην ενδοχώρα,εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια για νέους κ.λ.π.Συνεργάζεται με πολλές εταιρίες,ναυτιλιακές και αεροπορικές όπου όλα είναι στο προσφερόμενο πακέτο...Στην Ελλάδα συνεργάζεται με την εταιρία Louis Cruises για ορισμένες από κρουαζιέρες της.Τα group που ταξιδευουν δεν ξεπερνουν τα 25-30 άτομα την κάθε φορά.Σχετικά πρόσφατα απεκτησε 2 μικρά πλοία για τις κρουαζιέρες που διοργανώνονται.Είναι το Μ/V Artemis και το M/V Athena.

----------


## kalypso

το M/V Artemis στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Εικόνα 417.jpg

Εικόνα 404.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 407.jpg

Εικόνα 409.jpg

και άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες από την πρύμνη.

----------


## kalypso

*M/V Artemis*

Width: 34,7 feet
Length: 192,9 feet
Draft: 9,5 feet
Tonnage: 1158 GT
Passenger Capacity: 50
Crew/Nationatity: 21/international
Decks: 3
Number of Cabins:26 (24 doubles,2 singles)
Elevator: No


Εικόνα 406.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Deck plans of Μ/V Artemis

image.jpg

----------


## kalypso

φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό
twin cabins with balcony,standard twin cabins

----------


## kalypso

bathrooms with shower.jpg
private bathrooms with showers

single cabin.jpg
single cabin

----------


## Naias II

Δεσποινίς 2 χρονών  :Razz: 

010_644529102009.jpg

----------

